# Webshop Commencal



## Black_kite (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.

Hat hier jemand schonmal ein Komplettbike über den Webshop von Commencal gekauft? 
Welche Zahlungsarten (außer Kreditkarte) stehen zur Verfügung? 
Was gibt es noch wichtiges zu beachten? 

Für weitere Hilfestellungen und Infos zur Sache wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Sven


----------



## a_k52 (15. Juli 2013)

Ich hab erst kürzlich mein SupremeDH dort gekauft.

Bezahlt hab ich per Vorauskasse. Überweisung nach Andorra war (zumindest bei meiner Bank) nicht online möglich und hat 7.50  gekostet. 
Hab die ÜW Freitag gemacht und denen einen Scan vom Beleg gemailt, Mittwoch kam dann die Bestätigung dass das Geld da ist und am Montag war dann das Bike da.

Ging alles im Allem eigentlich recht schnell und reibungslos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black_kite (15. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, das hört sich doch gut an.
Da wird die Tage auch was bei mir in den Einkaufswagen hüpfen... 

Mit welchem Versandhandel wurde das Radel geliefert? 
Wie schaut es mit der Transportsicherung aus? 

Grüße 

Sven


----------



## a_k52 (16. Juli 2013)

Black_kite schrieb:


> Mit welchem Versandhandel wurde das Radel geliefert?



Das weiß ich nicht. Als ich Nachmittag nach Hause kam stand das riesen Paket vor der Garage  Zum Glück wohne ich in einem eher kleineren Ort und das Ganze ist von der Durchgangsstraße nicht wirklich einsehbar. 



			
				Black_kite schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es mit der Transportsicherung aus?



Radl war astrein verpackt. Das Vorderrad war ausgebaut und der Lenker war auch demontiert. Alles 'wackelfrei' verzurrt und mit Karon- bzw. Luftpolsterfolie geschützt.


----------



## Black_kite (28. Juli 2013)

Möchte mich nochmal für die Hilfestellung bedanken, 
seit Freitag ist das Radel da... 

Sven

PS: Ging wirklich unproblematisch und !schnell! über die Bühne.


----------

